# Dog food for both puppy and adult?



## NachoPup (Jan 16, 2011)

Is there a dog food I can feed both to my adult and puppy? They have been eating Soild Gold 'Wee Bites'... thanks!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

You could get an All Life Stages food Orijen or Acana there are others out there. I'm sure you will get more suggestions. I am feeding the Orijen but I have to moisten the kibble for the puppy.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

If the bag says "Formulated to meet the AAFCO requirements for all life stages" that means it's okay for both puppies and adults.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Ziwi Peak is always a solid food for both pups and adults


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

Make sure the food had DHA or give some fish oil. DHa is important for brain development.


----------



## NachoPup (Jan 16, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

